# Mylink repeating USB songs...



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone know why my Mylink system would put doubles of each song on it? I've checked the USB stick in my laptop, and there is only one of each song on it so why is the Mylink system displaying double songs, and playing them twice? Hasn't ever done this before until now. I'm beginning to think GM can't do anything right with these cars.


----------



## dasjamie85 (Jul 29, 2013)

I had it happen to me early in my '13. I solved it by changing the USB stick name each time I added new music. ex. CRUZE141201 and each time I change the date. What I think is happening is when the system indexes the first time, it retains the listings when it goes to index again with the new data, and some tracks end up duplicating even though it's one file on the stick. Ever since I started changing the name, its never happened to me again.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I take it you change it from your computer when you have the drive plugged into it?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Daryl said:


> I take it you change it *from your computer* when you have the drive plugged into it?


Yes, been so long since I added music or pictures to mine I really couldn't tell you about the name change. I have it in case the phone stops working one me in the middle of a drive and I can't pull over to clear and reset radio w/o repairing Bluetooth.


----------



## dasjamie85 (Jul 29, 2013)

Daryl said:


> I take it you change it from your computer when you have the drive plugged into it?


Yup. I usually leave the drive in the car and I only remove it to add/remove music. Whenever I make any changes, I change the drive name so that the MyLink indexes it as a fresh drive and not the same one. It will take a few extra minutes to index, but I find that having on another source allows MyLink to index faster.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmm, never had this issue. Although out of 6000+ songs it sure likes to play the same ones a lot.

I hate that it re-indexes EVERY time you turn the car on and off. If I run into the gas station I then have to wait again, stupid.


----------



## dasjamie85 (Jul 29, 2013)

Are you using a USB drive or iPod? My iPod was doing a complete index each time and I could be finished my trip before it would finish. I started using the USB thumb drive and when I leave it in the car (which I do unless I'm putting new music on it), it indexes for maybe 20 seconds, figures all the data is the same and is done. I have about 2600 songs on mine though. I try to keep it manageable lol.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Hmm, never had this issue. Although out of 6000+ songs it sure likes to play the same ones a lot.
> 
> I hate that it re-indexes EVERY time you turn the car on and off. If I run into the gas station I then have to wait again, stupid.


That's my issue when I went to the 6 Plus. I hear the same 10 songs on shuffle and they aren't in a playlist. Sometimes it stops playing and I have to press play again from inside the phone. I ended up going back to usb until they get a fix to it.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll have to try out changing the name on mine. I haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I tried changing the name tonight, and it won't let me. Just keeps telling me it's write protected. I don't understand this at all. Thing worked fine since March now it's acting up. What a joke.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

It's a defect in the MyLink system itself, not your iPod, iPhone, Galaxy, USB, etc. I had the same thing happen on my iPhone 5s. After I upgraded from the 5 to the 5S, I started to see multiple song titles. I deleted all the songs on my iPhone and put a single song file. MyLink showed the same song 5 times. I finally did a factory reset on the radio, problem solved. 

Unfortunately, there are so many issues with the MyLink system, the worst part is that as our phones get free software updates from Apple, Samsung, Microsoft, etc, they will probably become more problematic to the point where MyLink probably won't really work with them anymore... unless you get your MyLink software updated (if they even offer one). The problem is, if you are past your bumper to bumper warranty, a MyLink update is no longer free, at my dealership I was quoted around $300 now since GM cannot control what dealerships charge to check for an update and what dealerships charge to apply the update, if one is even available.

Try the factory reset thing. You'll have to redo your icon placement and you'll have to re-pair your phone. But it should fix any issues. They should have put a reset button on the center stack.lol


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll try a reset on the radio. Problem now is I can't get the drive to let me add any songs or change anything because it keeps telling me it's under write protect. I've changed the settings in my laptop registry, dos mode, everything. Nothing has worked. Ugh!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

mines keeps playing whenever it wants to. Like if im listening the radio jamming all the sudden it will just switch to USB...i leave it plugged in. Does this happen to you? Also everytime i try to pair tmy phone the screen freezes and i cant change the channel or anyting until i turn the car off. i havent had any duplicate issues.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Nope, haven't had any of those issues. The whole system has been flawless for me up until this point.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it a good song at least?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Couldn't get my original drive to let me do anything with it, so I threw it out. Bought a new 8gb one, added my songs to it, plugged it in, and everything works fine again.


----------



## dasjamie85 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> mines keeps playing whenever it wants to. Like if im listening the radio jamming all the sudden it will just switch to USB...i leave it plugged in. Does this happen to you? Also everytime i try to pair tmy phone the screen freezes and i cant change the channel or anyting until i turn the car off. i havent had any duplicate issues.


I've not had any of these issues with mine. Besides the few times I mentioned with the duplicate songs, MyLink has worked well for me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My issue is not recognizing the USB that has been plugged in for abut a month now. Unplugging and reinserting it seem to help for the time.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> My issue is not recognizing the USB that has been plugged in for abut a month now. Unplugging and reinserting it seem to help for the time.


Mine did that with the new USB drive I just bought. Once I took it out, and plugged it back it then it worked fine.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Hmm, never had this issue. Although out of 6000+ songs it sure likes to play the same ones a lot.
> 
> I hate that it re-indexes EVERY time you turn the car on and off. If I run into the gas station I then have to wait again, stupid.


I just spent the last couple of hours making a new USB collection. I did not rename the stick, just reformatted it. Did I do something wrong? For the past 3 years it seems my USB just played the same songs over, actually starting the stick over. Well tonight I read a 2012 thread from Mike that clearly tells how to set the stick on random play by pressing the Menu/Select button. Why did it take 3 years to learn this, and will the stick even work without a new name, come to think about it it didn't have an old name either?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I just spent the last couple of hours making a new USB collection. I did not rename the stick, just reformatted it. Did I do something wrong? For the past 3 years it seems my USB just played the same songs over, actually starting the stick over. Well tonight I read a 2012 thread from Mike that clearly tells how to set the stick on random play by pressing the Menu/Select button. Why did it take 3 years to learn this, and will the stick even work without a new name, come to think about it it didn't have an old name either?


The stick will have a name or you wouldn't be able to find it on the computer.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> The stick will have a name or you wouldn't be able to find it on the computer.


Well it does, yet unlike burning a Disc where you can enter a name the Computer just assigned one that seems the same. Took it out to the CRUZE and it works great, although it was indexing for 6 minutes. I had no cache or playlist problems as I don't use playlists. Thanks again to obermd for the settings heads up!


----------

